# Color-challenged single guy here



## logluvr (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll try to help, but at times my color picks are not too great either.:wink:
I would get rid of the pink hallway in the right corner.

Now are you going to keep the sofa in the picture? If you are I would look at painting the living room area a Light Cappuccino. It is a tint of brown, but light enough to accent the floor and furniture.
If you do not like that then look at a green in either Dinner Mint or Mint Extract.

If you go with the first pick then paint the kitchen area a Mantilla Lace. Most kitchens are done in yellow. This color has a touch of brown in the yellow with out being over powering.

Now these are just suggestions so go take a look. I got my color samples at True Value.


----------



## HawaiianKong (Jul 21, 2011)

Took your ideas into consideration when I got some samples from Home Depot (no True Value around here). I got a cappuccino-type color, plus some possible coordinating beiges and a bold orange-ish color thrown in for the heck of it.

I'm not a fan of the orange, but I think I'm coming close to some suitable colors. Might get some shades of green tomorrow.

Thoughts? Opinions? Any recommendations for the existing colors (e.g., lighter, darker, browner, yellower, etc)?


----------



## logluvr (Jul 8, 2011)

I like the one on the lower right. The ones you have behind the couch would just hide it and make the room too dark.
I learned a trick the hard way. Always have light colored walls where the sun will shine on them or it will make the place look like a cave.
My husband loves dark blue. Bleah! I sponge painted white over it and that helped.


----------



## logluvr (Jul 8, 2011)

Something else to consider is paint the walls with the lighter color on the bottom left of the new samples and used the one on the right as an accent wall color.


----------



## HawaiianKong (Jul 21, 2011)

I like the lower right as well. Keep in mind that I need a complimentary color to go with it. The new drywall will be a different color than the top of the wall, which will be separated by fluted white trim.

I went this route because the new drywall is 1/4" sheetrock installed over the damaged sheetrock after taking the mirror down. I want this part to be lighter in color to open the room a bit. 

What do you think about the lower left on the new drywall, and the lower right on the rest of the wall? (or vice versa maybe?)


----------



## logluvr (Jul 8, 2011)

Vise versus.
The darker on the bottom and lighter up high. Will reflect the light better.


----------

